# Waltham Dating-- Help



## alexcanton-dutari (Jun 28, 2013)

I need help in dating this Waltham. I could not find a serial number, per se. On the movement I found Waltham Watch Co. Swiss -- don't know if made in Switzerland or just Swiss movement. It also says "unadjusted," 7j, WXO, Swiss HMX and the nunbers 1177. As it says incabloc on the dial I take that it must be from around the 1950+s.The original box says "Centennial Year"... as they started in 1850, I wonder if this is a watch from 1950... Any hellp?


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

These websites might help.

http://www.ehow.co.u...tham-watch.html

http://www.oldwatch.com/walthamdate.html


----------



## alexcanton-dutari (Jun 28, 2013)

I read that the Waltham Watch Co went defunct in 1957. Nevertheless, the case mentions the centennial commemoration... Would this date the watch in 1957? I couldn't find a serial number on its usual place, but I don't dare to dissassemble the movement to find out more... Thanks, Richy. I did check the links.


----------

